# Bombies: Nana Creme WANTED!



## Rossivapes (5/11/15)

Hi all. PLEASE can anyone tell me where in SA I can buy/find Nana Creme by Bombies?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/11/15)

Nowhere, I am afraid. The good news, however, is that you can get its twin at half the price here: http://mmmixes.com/products/budget-banana

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ozayr (28/9/16)

Rossivapes said:


> Hi all. PLEASE can anyone tell me where in SA I can buy/find Nana Creme by Bombies?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


I've got a clone if you're interested.


----------



## Kaizer (28/9/16)

Try this out. To me, its tastes exactly like bombies nanacreme.

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/collections/vaping-fuel/products/vape-chefs-banana-cream

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dstroya (28/9/16)

You could always just make it yourself. Here is the recipe, http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies 'nana cream

and you can buy the ingredients here, https://www.blckvapour.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (28/9/16)

eish no dragon fruit...anyone knows a sub for the dragon fruit


----------



## Jebula999 (28/9/16)

You guys realize this thread is a year old 

Just saying

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> eish no dragon fruit...anyone knows a sub for the dragon fruit



Nope...it's one of those where you can simply not sub Dragon Fruit - it is a vital part of this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dstroya (28/9/16)

Jebula999 said:


> You guys realize this thread is a year old
> 
> Just saying



Haha! Never realised just saw it near the top of the homepage

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (28/9/16)

Jebula999 said:


> You guys realize this thread is a year old
> 
> Just saying


Classic! This totally makes me want to run around reviving old threads!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/9/16)

Jebula999 said:


> You guys realize this thread is a year old
> 
> Just saying



Recipe is still solid though...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (28/9/16)

Jebula999 said:


> You guys realize this thread is a year old
> 
> Just saying



lol, Didnt see that.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

